# Bald Spot On head? Pics included



## Kikode

Hello! I came out of the shower with Elby today and noticed a bald spot on her head. See pics below! Please advise if this is normal in molting or cause for concern. The sooner the better please! I just came off Unemployment (12/hr) and was on it for 2 months and will start my good job this Monday but have no money for a vet at the time. Is this cause for emergency visit? If so I hope they will do a payment plan. She just molted in her Crest feathers 2 or 3 weeks ago. They started to unfold about a week and half ago. Please give advice if you have any theories. I'm super worried for my Girl.


----------



## Kikode

Please note shes still half wet/dry in this pic but when she was completely wet it was even more noticable now that shes completely dry you cant notice it at all. Thanks.


----------



## DyArianna

Is she housed by herself? I really am not sure about it.. but I do know that sometimes there is baldness based on genetics. Is it possible because she is going through a molt that you just never saw it before and now you are due to the lack of some feathers in that area? If she's not housed alone.. does her head look sore.. ? Like she's been plucked? My pearl girl has a bald spot and she's had it since she was hatched.


----------



## morla

Aw! Poor baby!


----------



## Kikode

Hey Guys Thanks for your responses I found quite a few articles and my bud is coming over tomorrow. He's a bird expert so I'm gonna have him examine Elby just to be safe. Quite a few people are saying the same thing it happens quite frequently in Tiels here a sample from yahoo answers. I really wish the search feature on forum sites was better or maybe I'm using bad key words but it seems like when I search bald spot all the articles are irrelevant. Hope this helps someone else in the same predicament whew I was worried.

Most Cockatiel Mutations are afflicted with this problem of a "Bald" patch on the top of their heads.

This is more prominent in Lutino's , Pieds and Pearls.
It is a fault that as breeders we have been trying to breed "Out", but without much success.

It becomes more prominent when the bird is in molt, but it is nothing to worry about.
Source(s):
Ex breeder 50yrs.


----------



## MeanneyFids

Most likely a genetic trait 

and pieds strengthen the crest to get rid of the bald spot, that is why it is recommended to breed a lutino to pied


----------



## bjknight93

Yup...my lutino pied (heehee i just found out he was "pied" earlier this week) is as bald as an old man behind his crest!!! My vet said it is most commonly seen in female birds(?) but by the time she said this I had already done my research on lutino birds so I was a bit skeptical. What have you guys heard--is it sex-related or just genetic?


----------



## MeanneyFids

genetic  males or females can have it. my pearl male has a bald spot too


----------



## mellowyellow

Mine has a bald patch there too. It's genetic, nothing to worry about!


----------



## bjknight93

I will post pictures of Kirk. His bald spot is far more severe than these..lol


----------



## mellowyellow

bjknight93 said:


> I will post pictures of Kirk. His bald spot is far more severe than these..lol


Haha, mellows is too!!


----------



## MeanneyFids

yes, tsuka has a minor small one! lol but it goes to show it is genetic rather than related to gender. 

birds with bald spots are often those bred like to like or lutinos. tsuka's parents were both pearls and this is why he has a bald spot


----------



## bjknight93

Sorry it took so long! But here you go...it's what you get with some Lutinos!!


----------



## angelmommy24

My bam Bam has that too must be a genetics thing (she or he is a latino too LOL)


----------



## mellowyellow

This is a terrible photo but this is Mel's bald spot. Again, shocking photo but it's the best one of his bald spot


----------



## bjknight93

Haha i can get excellent pics of Kirk's! Anytime he sees that camera he turns away and shows the back of his head.


----------



## mellowyellow

hahah! Well Mellow isn't the most helpful because if he sees me looking at him he will get very excited and try to get to me, or at least face me and "fluster" for me lol


----------

